# Small interesting/unusual fishes - suggestions wanted



## JEK (26 Jan 2013)

Hi guys!

I think I'll start a few small tanks (<60 l ) soon. They will be planted low-tech tanks with lots of wood and low-light plants. Since my tap water is quite hard, I plan on getting a RO filter, so I can control the water parameters easily. Do you have any ideas on the stocking? I'm looking for species with interesting behavior and/or unusual shapes. I already have some ideas in mind, but I'm looking forward to get suggestion from you guys.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Jan 2013)

Any apistogramma


----------



## dean (26 Jan 2013)

If your using RO water then are you just looking for soft water species


----------



## JEK (26 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, nayr88. Apistogrammas are lovely and it's very possible that I will keep apistos in at least one of the tanks.


dean said:


> If your using RO water then are you just looking for soft water species


I could just use tap water, if I want to keep hard water species. However I think the majority of interesting freshwater fish are soft water species.

If anyone have suggestions on really unusual species I would really appreciate it. I have probably already thought of all the obvious species.


----------



## Palm Tree (26 Jan 2013)

_Elassoma_ species, the American pygmy sunfishes. They need to be fed live food though and are temperate fish. 
_Betta_ species, any really. They're uncommon and very attractive.
Some of the rarer livebearers would be nice as well.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Jan 2013)

Yeah mate you HAVE to!! You could easily fill half a dozen tanks with apisto's. 

How about a puffer tank? You could have a dozen dwarfs in a mega planted tank or I think it's a spotted or figure 8?


----------



## dean (26 Jan 2013)

soft water
apistogramma's
rasboras
etc etc
hard water
tanganyikan fish
- julidochromis & lamprologus species all have interesting behavior, i loved keeping them


----------



## nayr88 (26 Jan 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> _Elassoma_ species, the American pygmy sunfishes. They need to be fed live food though and are temperate fish.
> _Betta_ species, any really. They're uncommon and very attractive.
> Some of the rarer livebearers would be nice as well.


YES!!
Please please try a type or 2 of wild betta


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Jan 2013)

Non-annual killifish would be an excellent choice, just have tight fitting lids.  Choose the apistos wisely as some will be quite aggressive to partners in small tanks and may need separating after spawning.


----------



## JEK (27 Jan 2013)

Thanks for you suggestions everyone! 
Do you think a peaceful apisto couple and a few killis could work together in a 60 liter?


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Jan 2013)

JEK said:


> Thanks for you suggestions everyone!
> Do you think a peaceful apisto couple and a few killis could work together in a 60 liter?


 
Depends on the length of the tank.  If it's a 2ft long 60l tank then yeah that'd work great.  Female apistos tend to defend an area of 12-15" when breeding around their cave so your tank would have room for the male and other fish to get out of the way.  Add a dozen unusual tetras and a group of 1 or two species of killifish and you#ll have a great tank.  I'd get a Chromaphyosemion species (bivittatum Funge is often available and a good choice) and then maybe Aphyosemion australe Gold for a nice contrast and very different females so they won't cross, but you could have any very different species or just a larger group of one species.  For the Apisto I'd look at cacatuoides or nijsenni as both can be found captive bred and I've found them to be tougher than some other species but still very attractive.  Only get a pair of either species (nijsenni is pair forming anyway) and you don't want a trio of cacs in that size tank IMO as if both females breed at the same time there won't be much room for the other fish!


----------



## BigTom (27 Jan 2013)

Some good suggestions so far, I'd second looking at the many Betta species.

Also a few further suggestions -

_Parosphromenus_
_Parasphaerichthys_
_Indostomus_
_Brachygobius_
_Biotecus_
_Dario_
Any number of killifish (_Terranatos doplichopterus_ are top my list)


----------



## JEK (27 Jan 2013)

Ed Seeley said:


> Depends on the length of the tank. If it's a 2ft long 60l tank then yeah that'd work great. Female apistos tend to defend an area of 12-15" when breeding around their cave so your tank would have room for the male and other fish to get out of the way. Add a dozen unusual tetras and a group of 1 or two species of killifish and you#ll have a great tank. I'd get a Chromaphyosemion species (bivittatum Funge is often available and a good choice) and then maybe Aphyosemion australe Gold for a nice contrast and very different females so they won't cross, but you could have any very different species or just a larger group of one species. For the Apisto I'd look at cacatuoides or nijsenni as both can be found captive bred and I've found them to be tougher than some other species but still very attractive. Only get a pair of either species (nijsenni is pair forming anyway) and you don't want a trio of cacs in that size tank IMO as if both females breed at the same time there won't be much room for the other fish!


 
C. bivittatum and A. australe looks fabulous! I'm not so fond of cacatuoides, but I like nijsenni. I've also been thinking about A. hongsloi or borellii...



BigTom said:


> Some good suggestions so far, I'd second looking at the many Betta species.
> 
> Also a few further suggestions -
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I will take a look at the bettas. I have considered B, imbellis, but I don't know so many other bettas. Guess I'll have to do some research.

Good suggestions, BigTom! Wow, Terranatos doplichopterus looks absolutely stunning. I can understand why it's on the top of your list.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jan 2013)

Hi all,
Definitely _Apistogramma_ in terms of interest.


JEK said:


> or borellii...


Best for a small tank.
I like BigToms suggestions, and I'm still looking for some _Dario's_ (any species) if any-one has both sexes?
Another one I like is the Dwarf Sparkling Gourami (_Trichopsis pumila_), easy to get and interesting to keep.


Ed Seeley said:


> I'd get a Chromaphyosemion species (bivittatum Funge is often available and a good choice)


I like Killi's as well.


nayr88 said:


> Please please try a type or 2 of wild betta


_Betta channoides_?

One slight problem is that all of these will need *mainly live food*. Another option which would be better with some live food (Grindal Worms are good and easy), would be any of the Dwarf Cories (_Corydoras hastatus, C. pygmaeus & C. habrosus_) or _C. panda_ which is still fairly small.

cheers Darrel


----------



## rolexbene (28 Jan 2013)

galaxy rasboras are interesting.


----------



## JEK (29 Jan 2013)

Thanks for some very good suggestions, Darrel.
Rolexbene: They are very beautiful, but I think they might be a bit too lively to my taste. I tend to prefers calm, slow-swimming species.


----------



## IanD (15 Feb 2013)

I have always wanted Bumblebee Gobies for my hardwater tank, gorgeous little fish with lots of character. Unfortunately they are tricky feeders demanding live foods so not suitable for me. Worth a look as an interesting unusual fish.


----------



## Dewald Coetzer (15 Feb 2013)

How about:
pygmy corys
rosy loaches


----------



## BigTom (15 Feb 2013)

Dewald Coetzer said:


> How about:
> pygmy corys
> rosy loaches


 
Rosy loaches are really active. I wouldn't keep them in anything less than a 2 footer, preferably a bit more.


----------



## rolexbene (15 Feb 2013)

I have some Boraras micros, very small with a nice chilled out inquisitive behaviour


----------



## Occean (19 Feb 2013)

Dwarf puffers? You could have up to 6 in 60L. Cool little fish and the most interactive little fish I've experienced.


----------



## rolexbene (19 Feb 2013)

Occean said:


> Dwarf puffers? You could have up to 6 in 60L. Cool little fish and the most interactive little fish I've experienced.


I agree dwarf puffers are nice I have just got some myself yesterday, however I think most people would agree that 6 is far too many for a 60l tank, more like 2-4 max.


----------



## Occean (19 Feb 2013)

rolexbene said:


> I agree dwarf puffers are nice I have just got some myself yesterday, however I think most people would agree that 6 is far too many for a 60l tank, more like 2-4 max.



I would disagree, the general rule for dp's is one per 10L. But of course less is always better. My 3 are fully grown at less than 20mm each and are more than happy in my 45l with a few ottos and shrimp.


----------



## BigTom (19 Feb 2013)

Occean said:


> I would disagree, the general rule for dp's is one per 10L. But of course less is always better. My 3 are fully grown at less than 20mm each and are more than happy in my 45l with a few ottos and shrimp.



I would give puffers twice that space. Used to have 5 in a 90l and thought they were a bit cramped. Keeping them with shrimp and otos is always a gamble as well and seems to depend on individual personalities.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2013)

Hi all,
I got 5 new _Trichopsis pumila_ (Dwarf Sparkling Gourami) a fortnight ago with a very old credit note from MA, and they have coloured up really well and have already spawned (in a hollow floating log).

They really are great little fish, but I can confirm definitely not suitable with cherry shrimps.

I think I've got sexing them sorted as well. If you look at the fish side on the male has a continuous central band (along the lateral line), and the females is much more "splodgy". This photo (not mine) shows male in front, and the female behind.




and another female, I got this from a German link, where the triangle, just below the splodgy central bar, indicates the position of the ovary:





cheers Darrel


----------



## NatureBoy (19 Feb 2013)

Ha, perhaps this thread should be renamed "small interesting fish...that don't eat cherry shrimp"

I've got Fundolopanchax Gardneri, but sadly no male Cherry Shrimp, as one by one the male got them into his oversized mouth (natural selection has left me with a population of too large females only!) amusing fish though and easy to breed. 

Peacock Gobies are also interesting - I think they may be compatible with shrimp? Anyone know?


----------



## BigTom (19 Feb 2013)

NatureBoy said:


> Peacock Gobies are also interesting - I think they may be compatible with shrimp? Anyone know?


 
Mine love them 

They're not terribly good hunters though so don't seem to pick too many off, but they certainly try.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2013)

Hi all,


NatureBoy said:


> I've got Fundolopanchax Gardneri, but sadly no male Cherry Shrimp, as one by one the male got them into his oversized mouth (natural selection has left me with a population of too large females only!)


That is always what happens to me as well, the male shrimps are always swimming around (presumably looking for moulting females) and are smaller, and the females just sit there eating. End result an all female "population".

cheers Darrel


----------



## NatureBoy (19 Feb 2013)

BigTom said:


> Mine love them
> 
> They're not terribly good hunters though so don't seem to pick too many off, but they certainly try.


...good to know the grass isn't any greener with gobies rather than killis...


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2013)

Hi all,
_Corydoras pygmaeus_ and _C. hastatus_ are Cherry shrimp safe, and you can keep self sustaining colonies of both shrimps and catfish without any problem.

I like mine, but particularly _C. hastatus_ is very elusive, and I didn't see any of mine for several years before they re-appeared (when I added some _C. pygmaeus)._

cheers Darrel


----------



## rolexbene (19 Feb 2013)

Sorry couldn't help myself, just wanted to share a couple of pics of my new dwarf puffers, got them yesterday and they are great little fish. They have taken up residence in my moss tree and use it as a nest. Image quality is a bit poor as I have my DSLR out on loan so these were snapped with my phone, can't wait to get me camera back and shoot some macro shots


----------



## Mikster (7 Mar 2013)

IanD said:


> I have always wanted Bumblebee Gobies for my hardwater tank, gorgeous little fish with lots of character. Unfortunately they are tricky feeders demanding live foods so not suitable for me. Worth a look as an interesting unusual fish.


 
Ian, i have 4 of the little fellows, they get fed frozen brine\bloody worm\daphnia, no problem feeding them, they wont take flake or pellets. just make sure the food is moving, a slight current etc. They look hilarious tackling a blood worm. great little fish


----------



## BigTom (7 Mar 2013)

Mikster said:


> Ian, i have 4 of the little fellows, they get fed frozen brine\bloody worm\daphnia, no problem feeding them, they wont take flake or pellets. just make sure the food is moving, a slight current etc. They look hilarious tackling a blood worm. great little fish


 
I'm jealous, mine won't eat anything that isn't alive... wiggling frozen bloodworm will trick them into taking a bite but they always spit it back out again. They'll take microworm with disdain but go absolutely mad chasing Hyallela and enjoy mosquito larvae and rat-tailed maggots from the pond.

Have also seem them gang up to take on adult shrimp immediately after moulting, but they ignore them the rest of the time.


----------

